# Silly stuff....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you ever do silly things and crack yourself up afterwards? :blush:

Maybe it won't even sound funny today...but yesterday I was running some errands and deep in thought as I was leaving a store. I got my car keys out and pushed the button to get out of the store's door :embarrassed:

It would't be so funny if someone wasn't ready to come in the door at the same time :HistericalSmiley:- she saw what I did and we both had a good laugh. She told me my car did make a "beeping" sound. 

Am I the only one with embarrassing moments?????? Please make me feel normal....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Pat - I coud just see it!! At least you had someone to share the laugh with. Right this minute I can't think of an embarassing moment like that that happened to me but I remember one that my DH had and am sure he won't mind me sharing. Heck, he'll never know.:HistericalSmiley: It was many years ago and we were at a disco (obviously many years ago) I think up in VT. The disco was pretty dark and he went the men's room and then was working his way back to me. He came to this spot where someone was coming right at him so he moved right, so did the other guy, he moved left, so did the other guy. He finally said, "Excuse me" and went forward. BAM!! Yup -- right into a mirror!! He was being so polite to the "other guy" and this is what he got for it.:HistericalSmiley: We just laughed about it every time we thought of it. I have to dig back to see if I've got one of those D-O-H moments.:duh oh:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hahahhaha Pat and Susan!!! 

I can't think of anything funny I did recently, but I do have an embarassing moment from a few years ago that I often think of and laugh. It's from when I was in college. So one day, I was taking one of my afternoon naps (ah, how I miss college days) and the phone rang...in my sleep, I reached down and grabbed my alarm clock and started speaking in to it. I woke up right as I was yelling "Hello? Hello!!??" in to my alarm clock which I was holding to my ear...when I realized what was going on, I saw my roommate was standing right there, talking in to the "real" phone and looking at me like I was crazy! So embarassing! hahahahha!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The disco was pretty dark and he went the men's room and then was working his way back to me. He came to this spot where someone was coming right at him so he moved right, so did the other guy, he moved left, so did the other guy. He finally said, "Excuse me" and went forward. BAM!! Yup -- right into a mirror!! :duh oh:


 
:smrofl: That's a riot, Sue!!!!! It's even better when a guy does something funny!!!! 



Bailey&Me said:


> hahahhaha Pat and Susan!!!
> 
> I can't think of anything funny I did recently, but I do have an embarassing moment from a few years ago that I often think of and laugh. It's from when I was in college. So one day, I was taking one of my afternoon naps (ah, how I miss college days) and the phone rang...in my sleep, I reached down and grabbed my alarm clock and started speaking in to it. I woke up right as I was yelling "Hello? Hello!!??" in to my alarm clock which I was holding to my ear...when I realized what was going on, I saw my roommate was standing right there, talking in to the "real" phone and looking at me like I was crazy! So embarassing! hahahahha!


Perfect! Now I feel normal...........unless we're both crazy! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Do you ever do silly things and crack yourself up afterwards? :blush:
> 
> Maybe it won't even sound funny today...but yesterday I was running some errands and deep in thought as I was leaving a store. I got my car keys out and pushed the button to get out of the store's door :embarrassed:
> 
> ...


I've done things like this before. Sometimes I point the radio remote control at the TV and wonder why it won't work to turn the volume down or up.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:At Pat, Susan, and Becky!


At home, when I sit down in my chair to watch t.v.....I try to grab my seat belt and buckle myself in. :confused1: Um, seat belts saves lives, but, that's a bit ridiculous. :wacko1:

I've also walked RIGHT INTO the men's restroom! Yep, they were all standing there "going"! :embarrassed:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

We were getting on our Harley to start a trip when my husband turned around and told me to buckle up....so what did I do.....started looking for the seatbelt!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

suzimalteselover said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:At Pat, Susan, and Becky!
> 
> 
> At home, when I sit down in my chair to watch t.v.....I try to grab my seat belt and buckle myself in. :confused1: Um, seat belts saves lives, but, that's a bit ridiculous. :wacko1:
> ...


:smrofl::smrofl: Do you only buckle in to watch the races? ...or just any show.....

That's a riot!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I have to tell you what Stan did over the weekend....:HistericalSmiley:


I was sitting at the kitchen table having breakfast. He was standing at the calendar looking at it. Then he told me that something was wrong with the calendar....he kept staring at it and said look...I have a Doctor's appointment on Monday and there's no number in the block!! I don't understand, what's wrong with this calendar????

So I got up and went over to look. October 1st in on a Friday so the days before that are on the Sept. page, and are blank in October. :blink::smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley: he had written down his appointment in the blank space!!!!


OMG!!!! What makes that so funny to me is he's always poking fun at everyone else....and has an excuse when he does something stupid :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

I hate to admit this......


They've changed all our channels on the TV. Even the weather channel!!! No one should EVER change the weather channel!:angry:

So I've been trying to click "search" on the remote to find what I'm looking for.:smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dogwriter said:


> I hate to admit this......
> 
> 
> They've changed all our channels on the TV. Even the weather channel!!! No one should EVER change the weather channel!:angry:
> ...


"But the weather is always changing where I live":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:At Pat, Susan, and Becky!
> 
> 
> At home, when I sit down in my chair to watch t.v.....I try to grab my seat belt and buckle myself in. :confused1: Um, seat belts saves lives, but, that's a bit ridiculous. :wacko1:
> ...


LOL Kevin (fiance) and I were at the movies once and he walked into the women's bathroom...and he took way too long to realize he was in the wrong one. He walked out and went to the men's room after a few minutes. Thank goodness there weren't any women in there but he said he was confused and was trying to figure out what happened to the urinals :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Years ago we were in a cab and Steve starts conversing with the driver. "So, Oct. Where are you from? How long have you been driving a cab, Oct? I looked at the cabbie's hack license and it expired in October of whatever year it was. LOL
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Pat, hysterical! The calendar thing with Stan too! 

It's all ok, though. I wouldn't worry unless you try to beep Stan with your key fob!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh sure, I'm so absent-minded! I do embarrassing things all the time....

The only one that sticks out in my mind right now is that I frequently put on my bra, forget that I did that already, go around the room looking for another one, and put a new one on top of the first one! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I guess you can never use too much protection!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL Pat! I wish I was the one to see you doing this!!! I've had moments like that too so I can def. relate - it's as if I fall out of sync for a bit and do the silliest things only to realize as I'm doing them that I am totally off!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

KAG said:


> Years ago we were in a cab and Steve starts conversing with the driver. "So, Oct. Where are you from? How long have you been driving a cab, Oct? I looked at the cabbie's hack license and it expired in October of whatever year it was. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxo


 

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

That is hilarious - and isn’t it nice to be able to laugh at yourself. It’s a sign of a healthy mind.  which we all know that you have, and we adore you for it!

Allie


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Years ago, before I was married and living here, I was visiting my husband (then boyfriend) here in China- it was before there were a lot of foreigners here too, I should add. We were at a pretty fancy restaurant/bar and I asked where the bathroom was and was told by my friends (and now husband) where to go.

The bathrooms only had the chinese characters on them..and I, unknowingly, went into the men's. So I used the bathroom, came out of the stall and was washing my hands, and a man came out of his stall and started washing his hands next to me. 

He never even looked up at me (and there weren't any urinals either to note it was actually a men's bathroom). The whole time I was thinking 'wow, Shanghai is really progressive. San Francisco (where I lived at the time) isn't even this advanced. oh well, I guess it's normal here to share the restrooms. I should get over it.'

When I rejoined our table, everyone was looking at me in horror because they noticed I came out of the men's room. I was so embarrassed!!

Years later, the same place put up "men's" and "women's" signs in English. lol.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

A long time ago we were driving from Teheran (Iran) to Mersin (Turkey). 4-½ days on dirty roads, no air conditioned car, it was hot, and I had my periods. No vegetation along that stretch of road. So I tell my husband : "next tree you see you stop I have to change". Suddenly he stops. And I am going, "why do you stop ??". He says, well you wanted a tree, there you have a tree. It was ONE SLIM TREE IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE and you could see A MILE AROUND IT. Today we laugh about it, but at the time I was not in the mood to find his joke funny.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Now this was rater embarrassing. I went to renew my driver's license and they make you read. First with one eye, then with the other eye. First eye goes very well, no problem. Second eye, not so good, could not see anything, everything was black. Soooo I tell the lady behind the counter, sorry but I can't see anything. Try again she says, sure you can see something, it works. This goes on for about 3 - 4 times. She gets up and comes around to see for herself. I look again and finally realize that I CLOSED THE WRONG EYE.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh yes, we all know the stupid things I do, on a daily basis.

Here's my latest, and it was at flippin' work, with my boss ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Boss: So Deb, who's your latest client?

Deb: XYZ, Inc.

Boss: How big is he?

Deb: Well, I'm looking at his website, so come see. Here's a pic of him.

Boss: What the he** is wrong with you? I don't care how much he weighs. How many accounts does he have? :HistericalSmiley:

Deb: (back peddling, and feeling stupid) "Five"

Boss: You're working on a company with only FIVE accounts?

Deb: What the he** is wrong with you? It's Five Thousand, duh!!

Boss: Okay, carry on. By the way, he is a big guy by weight and accounts. Hey, you wanna have lunch, I'm buyin'.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh yes, we all know the stupid things I do, on a daily basis.
> 
> Here's my latest, and it was at flippin' work, with my boss ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Knowing you Deb, I thought this one was going in a way different direction...thinkin' big here. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha Pat  thanks for the giggles and nop you are not the only one with moments like these. I am filled with them too....The moements can go as far as accidently hugging objects in public without actually meaning to.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Katkoota said:


> haha Pat  thanks for the giggles and nop you are not the only one with moments like these. I am filled with them too....The moements can go as far as accidently hugging objects in public without actually meaning to.


Oh yes, Kat - I remember you hugged a tree recently :HistericalSmileyI tried not to laugh though.....well for a minute anyway)


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

:wub: Okay this was awhile ago when I first moved to Vancouver from Toronto. I flew while Air Canada was having a pilots strike it took 16 hours the flight. So we get to Calgary and man I gotta pee. Jet lag sets in and I walk into the bathroom wrong mens bathroom huge luckly no one was there saw the urinals and mad a beeline out of there. Why are mens washrooms always first? Anyway I get to the womens and start laughing my head off and this women stares at me like I am nuts and I told her what happened and she says oh thats nice dear...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> Now this was rater embarrassing. I went to renew my driver's license and they make you read. First with one eye, then with the other eye. First eye goes very well, no problem. Second eye, not so good, could not see anything, everything was black. Soooo I tell the lady behind the counter, sorry but I can't see anything. Try again she says, sure you can see something, it works. This goes on for about 3 - 4 times. She gets up and comes around to see for herself. I look again and finally realize that I CLOSED THE WRONG EYE.:smilie_tischkante:


:HistericalSmiley: I can see once.....maybe twice....but....:smrofl::rofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup I've had that Men's room thing happen a time or two. It's so funny because you just first get this feeling like "something's not right" and then a second later your brain kicks in and :new_shocked::new_shocked::eek2_gelb2::behindsofa::brownbag:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Well this just happened to me last night...I was driving home from work (I take the same route everyday) and came to the block where I make a right turn, so I put on my turn signal and was waiting for the light to turn green and noticed that some man walking by was looking at me strangely but I didn't pay him any mind. After about two minutes, I realized there was no light or stop sign for that matter and I was just sitting there waiting for nothing. What a senile moment I was having and then I just started laughing thinking about Pat's post. I turn up this block everyday...I don't know what made me stop to wait for a light to change....I now know why that man was looking at me though. Gosh I must be getting old...I hope I can find my way back home tonight.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

donnad said:


> Well this just happened to me last night...I was driving home from work (I take the same route everyday) and came to the block where I make a right turn, so I put on my turn signal and was waiting for the light to turn green and noticed that some man walking by was looking at me strangely but I didn't pay him any mind. After about two minutes, I realized there was no light or stop sign for that matter and I was just sitting there waiting for nothing. What a senile moment I was having and then I just started laughing thinking about Pat's post. I turn up this block everyday...I don't know what made me stop to wait for a light to change....I now know why that man was looking at me though. Gosh I must be getting old...I hope I can find my way back home tonight.


 
I did this too a few month ago! I stopped at a stop sign and just sat there. Like I was waiting for a red light to turn green, but darn it, that stop sign just wouldn't turn green I guess. Yeah, I didn't actually go until someone honked at me. :blink:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

:w00t:Seriously, you guys are scaring me!:w00t: LOL


----------

